# Need a Cheap Tough Scope



## Mi Friend (Jun 9, 2012)

Simmons Aetec 2.8-10x44. Been using them for years. Never a problem. Great eye relief and clear optics. Have friends use my rifles and they always comment on the quality of the scopes.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Bottom line you can put just about any scope on a 223 and it will do OK maybe for a long time....put a cheap scope on a 450 Bushmaster and its going to give up its ghost you don't know when and that can be your next shot or was it your last one....
Think about it you spend now $ 400 + on a rifle your going to put a $200 scope on it and expect it to last for ever....its not going to happen with a heaver recoiling caliber.....
I had a Burris 6-18 on a Ruger 22 mag. it lasted 3 shots crosshairs were crooked and the power adjustment couldn't be moved.....sent it back to Burris got a new scope and sold everyone I had.....JUNK....
Sent 6 Leupold VX-III scopes to be repaired some for the third time.....a week later Leupold called want to know if I wanted to upgrade my scopes with brand new ones no cost to me.....told them OK they sent me 6 new scopes in the boxes I went and sold them all....they had me sign a waver not to say anything a bout Leupold scopes for 5 years....the time has expired..... 
I own some very heavy recoiling rifles up to 50 caliber they have busted every brand of scope except Nikon's and Trijicon's want to guess what scopes I have on all my rifles.....


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Back in 1980 I bought a Bushnell Banner 3-9 w/bdc, put it on my 7 mag, I paid $60-80 for it then, I ran hot loads thru that 7 till I ran out of my handloads, now I got 7 or so boxes of deer season xp’s, has held up so far. Just bought a new version for my 30-06 with out the bdc time will tell how it holds up.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Rasher said:


> Back in 1980 I bought a Bushnell Banner 3-9 w/bdc, put it on my 7 mag, I paid $60-80 for it then, I ran hot loads thru that 7 till I ran out of my handloads, now I got 7 or so boxes of deer season xp’s, has held up so far. Just bought a new version for my 30-06 with out the bdc time will tell how it holds up.


Thats what I have on my 30-06. Works great and it’s clear. I don’t get the big money scope “clear glass” thing people say. Clean the damn thing. Lol

i have seen scopes of all brands fail. Pull them out and their smoked or reticle is broken. I have a Nikon on my wife’s 270 that we really like. Vortex on the 30-30 that works well too.

I say buy what works and is on sale. Most of them get beat up anyway, unless your strictly competition shooting.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

jiggin is livin said:


> Thats what I have on my 30-06. Works great and it’s clear. I don’t get the big money scope “clear glass” thing people say. Clean the damn thing. Lol
> 
> i have seen scopes of all brands fail. Pull them out and their smoked or reticle is broken. I have a Nikon on my wife’s 270 that we really like. Vortex on the 30-30 that works well too.
> 
> I say buy what works and is on sale. Most of them get beat up anyway, unless your strictly competition shooting.


Yep, thats why all things man made come with warranties, have only had one scope fail since I started shooting, and it was a scope on a 22lr of all things, just got foggy, dont remember the brand.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Since this popped back up here is a scope that fits your budget.









Vortex Optics Viper HS Rifle Scope 30mm Tube 4-16x 44mm Side Focus


An evolutionary upgrade, Vortex Viper HS Rifle Scopes offer hunters and shooters an array of features sure to be well received. A new optical system...




www.midwayusa.com


----------

